# Painted interior bezels



## 17SnowCruze (Jul 13, 2018)

I finally got rid of the god awful silverish gold bezels around the radio and shifter assembly. Went with a glossed ode green I think it’s turned out great.! Let me know what you think!



Also one thing I was not able to do was the place on top of my shift knob. If anyone knows how to remove this plate that would be greatly appreciated I could not find it anywhere on YouTube. And help please let me know.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Are you sure you want to paint the shift knob ---- heat + constant use = sticky.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## crunch21 (Jul 16, 2018)

i dont mind the parts you painted in stock form, its those **** chrome inserts around the vents and shifter that dont mix well with arizona sun, im almost debating buying nail polish to paint the chrome, though im sure it will look like crap, not to mention i have the artistic ability of a small child unfortunately, so im sure i would jack it up.

really if i could pop off the cloth dash insets and the chrome inserts around the vents and replace it with aftermarket pieces that were not insanely expensive id do it. not sure im feeling the cloth on dash look.

would nail polish work on that chrome plastic? could it be done and not look like garbage?

edit: do they make plasti dip in touch up jars with little brushes like they do with exterior paint?


----------



## Neverender (Jan 1, 2018)

I know this is an old thread, but I thought I'd mention to those who stumble upon this thread in a search.

I bought some 3M 1080 vinyl film to cover my radio bezel, and it looks amazing. I bought the satin indigo (M27), and it compliments the chrome and black very nicely. I haven't done the console part yet, but I am still thinking of getting the matte silver in the LS models instead and installing that. Well, at least in my opinion. I contemplated doing the chrome in that area. But if I do that, I would have to do it for the whole thing. That will be extremely time consuming.









Do forgive the fingerprints and dirt. I haven't had much time to clean the inside lately.


----------

